# Cascade 1200 v.s. Rena Xp3



## PSmithAZ

The Rena Xp3 or Cascade 1200?? Anyone have any expericance with either of these? I bought 2 Cascade 1200 yesteday but I am afraid I may have made a mistake. The LFS guy just talked these up so much. It looks quality. Its hard plastic and all but so is the Xp3. My major concern with the Cascade is media blowby.


----------



## Guest

I've never personally used a Rena XP3, but have heard nothing but good reviews about it. The display tank at work has a Cascade canister filter and I guess its okay, but I would choose an XP3 over the Cascade. Just my personal preferance.


I assume this is supposed to be in the freshwater section?


----------



## redpaulhus

Scuba Kid said:


> The display tank at work


Does this mean your working at a LFS now ?
Cool - which one ?

How's the uncommon stuff (fresh or salt) ? worth a trip down from Boston ?


----------



## bullseye69

I have been running a xp3 on my 120 for about 5 months now and i love it very easy to clean. i also have 2 AC 110's on it also so it is very clear. on the cascade i have heard mixed reviews on it but i have never used one. they can be ok for the money but i would go with the xp3 for sure.


----------



## Danh

I have an xp4 and had a cascade 1000. The cascade was horrible... The xp4 is ok.


----------



## Guest

redpaulhus said:


> Does this mean your working at a LFS now ?
> Cool - which one ?
> 
> How's the uncommon stuff (fresh or salt) ? worth a trip down from Boston ?


Nope, most definitely not worth a trip from Boston. Its all cookie-cutter freshwater stuff, all 25 tanks. Community fish and a tank of "assorted africans" basically. I wish they would expand it and include some salt but they're small and focus mainly on dog grooming and pet supplies, unfortunately.


----------



## chattafish

I have a xp-2 for the last 3 months! Love it! It works extemely well, easy to clean, runs with almost No sound, and you can add lots of different media. I have peat for the PH and purigen, going to add biofilter media too.


----------

